# Rv, The Movie



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

This movie could be good for a few laughs. It stars Robin Williams and opens in April. Here's a link to the trailer RV Movie

Deb


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

OMG that just looks to Funny
I have to see that one
















Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh...we are going to go see that for sure.

Another great movie to show your kids before camping season is The Blair Witch Project.









OK, maybe skip The Blair Witch Project.

Randy


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

the black tank scene, need i say more.























will definately have to go see this movie.

darrel


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG.....I am SO afraid this is going ot be US .... shy .....UGH!!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Can't wait to see that one!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

That looks like a must see.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I can't stand Robin Williams. But I'm gonna go see this.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH SH** ---- ....this is NOT a good omen !!!





















"The Money Pit" released as I ws buying my first house!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh Yea!! I'm in for sure! Hard to beat Chevy Chase in the original "Vacation" but it looks like this might have a shot.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

LMAO







This will be my family very shortly. As it is we take 2 tv's playstation gameboys and this laptop when we travel.

So its safe to say we will be seeing this one.

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Any robin wiliams flick is a must see, being about rv'ing just makes it that much better.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, gonna see that one.

Wayne


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> OH SH** ---- ....this is NOT a good omen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it Wolf 
War of the Rose's came out when my wife and I got married
















John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Robin Williams and an RV... What could go wrong?









The only thing that could make this better, is if they did it in OmniMax!

I wonder if we did a rally to the theater parking lot on opening night? Hmm.....









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > OH SH** ----Â ....this is NOT a good omen !!!Â
> ...


Yeah....and ...?????


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I guess this will be my yearly trip to the theatre!


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Now how can we miss this one?

See you at the Movies!

Mike action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

THis is a "MUST-SEE" for me!! Big Robin Williams fan, and don't ya just LOVE that paint job on the RV?








Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonder if you can take a trailer into a drive in theater? Show up around 2pm, BBQ up some killer food, drink a few brew (inside the trailer of course) then enjoy the show.

Now if we could only use the roof of the Outback to sit a few lawn chairs on to watch the movie.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

That would be great...show up at the theater in your Outback, set up camp, close up camp, go see the show. Maybe....

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:



> That would be great...show up at the theater in your Outback, set up camp, close up camp, go see the show. Maybe....
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]89132[/snapback]​


No...I meant a real "Drive-In Theater". I want to watch the movie from my Outback!! WhooHooo














Where are those ******* jokes when you need them?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Do we still even have any operational drive-ins around here? That would be fun though.

But even 'tailgating' in a regular theater parking lot could be a blast! The theme, of course, would have to be 'Ultimate Tacky'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> But even 'tailgating' in a regular theater parking lot could be a blast! The theme, of course, would have to be 'Ultimate Tacky'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, even us golf course residents need to get out and be tacky sometimes. The problem would be convincing my family to go with me.









Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Do we still even have any operational drive-ins around here? That would be fun though.
> 
> But even 'tailgating' in a regular theater parking lot could be a blast! The theme, of course, would have to be 'Ultimate Tacky'!
> 
> ...


Tailgating with Outbacks at a drive-in









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We all meet at a Wal Mart and after they close, we set up a projector and use the wall of the building as a screen. Luuuuccyyyy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

There you John good Idea









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

"The OUTBACK THEATER RALLY"

I like it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just noticed the movie opens on the first day of the Spring PNW Outbackers Rally.

Hmm..... I wonder if there is a theater in The Dalles that will be showing it?









Sixty-some Outbackers decending on a small town theater all at once. Think they could handle us?!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I just noticed the movie opens on the first day of the Spring PNW Outbackers Rally.
> 
> Hmm..... I wonder if there is a theater in The Dalles that will be showing it?
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA....Let's do it!! Might be a nice 2hr event.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*STARTS FRIDAY ...........WHO'S GOING TO SEE IT ??*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> *STARTS FRIDAY ...........WHO'S GOING TO SEE IT ??*
> [snapback]104659[/snapback]​


who's NOT????
Had some non-RV friends over this weekend (I know, I know - but they're hold-overs from Before-Puff). They announced to us that they had found a movie that they wanted to take us too. Big buildup, flowery movie description (they were clearly VERY entertained with themselves) and then - all 4 voices together said - "RV". Yeah - we're going!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My kids are even letting us know when it starts. We will be there.

John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> *STARTS FRIDAY ...........WHO'S GOING TO SEE IT ??*
> [snapback]104659[/snapback]​


DW and I are going to see it Saturday. It's our anniversary, and the older girls have agreed to take little Lee for the night. We are going to have the 21RS to ourselves!









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I want to go this friday but will just have to wait and see

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I"m sure we'll see it this weekend some time. I thought I was watching myself during some of the previews.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3LEES said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > *STARTS FRIDAY ...........WHO'S GOING TO SEE IT ??*
> ...


Now that's an anniversary. A nice dinner, good movie and an Outback all to yourselves







Great idea. Just take precautions so no more little Lee's become a part of the picture!








Darlene P


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Can't decide....

RV or POSEIDON! RV's....ships....what to do!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Can't decide....
> 
> RV or POSEIDON! RV's....ships....what to do!
> 
> ...


Picture in Picture? Just be sure the right one sinks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Going to have to catch this next weekend, as we have the PNW Rally this weekend......Yippe!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Going to have to catch this next weekend, as we have the PNW Rally this weekend......Yippe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great time at the Rally Jim









Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> 3LEES said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


No more Lees here. I got the snip 6 years ago!









Dan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We are going this weekend









Thor


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Let me know if you all like ?
And give me A







or a


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys give us a report card on this movie, but don't tell us anything from the movie...


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Something tells me that the people who produced that film are also the folks we kept running into the first year we had our TT. Could my fumbles and failures have been the inspiration for that movie?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

So you wish to hear how it ends









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> So you wish to hear how it ends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[fingers in ears] na na na na na na na [ I don't hear anything ]


----------

